# Cheeta Print Harness



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Heres another harness. Its a simple one but cute.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG i actually love this!  x


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I really like this one


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Ilike this, did you make it yourself?


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Well Im a lover of leopard print. So.....this is perfectly cute. Love it.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I like it! It's very cute!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Ozziegirl, yes I did make it. Thank you everyone


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Looooove this one! I bought Gemma a leopard print dress from Elaine, but she doesn't fit in it yet.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks this is made with velcros so u can adjust the size to fit. That's the one reason I made cause daisy was so small it was hard to find anything that fit. Lol I made daisy a cheetah dress too. Its probably in the forums around here. Sorry typing this from my cell. Its just hard when their so small to find anything that fits.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, it is near to impossible finding anything that fits when they are tiny puppies. I bought a hamster/small ferret harness and altered it a little bigger to make it fit Gemma. I think making your own or buying custom things is the only way to go. Do you sell your items, by the way? I may be interested in buying a dress and maybe a harness once Gemma grows out of this one.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

As of right now, yes I do. I sell both harnesses and dresses. Both are done in a harness style. I found that Daisy fought less with a harness style than something going over her head. Just message me when your ready.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, awesome! Will do.  I really like the velcro vest style you do because it's so much easier to put on them. Plus your creations are so much prettier than what you find from any old online store!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So cute! I can't wait to get my Zebra one!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

You everyone. I do hope you'll like your zebra one Ljwilson.


----------

